
Lyft City Works - soared
https://www.lyft.com/city
======
soared
> Lyft will provide free or reduced price rides to nonprofit organizations
> doing critical work to improve life in cities. Apply here to be considered
> to receive a one-time grant of Lyft ride credit to be used to support your
> community and further your impact.

This seems like a good way to mix benefiting non-profits but also directly
benefiting lyft by gaining market share. If you use lyft for free at work
you're definitely more likely to use it in your personal life.

